# SHOW ME YOUR DOG AND CAT



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

We were talking the other day about starting a chat place to show us your dogs and or cats so I figured since pottz has green thumbs and patio I would try and start it see what happens if you have a shop turtle don't be afraid to post that also or maybe some might have a monkey :<)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok thanks tony i was actually thinking of doing a thread like this after barb suggested it.should be a popular thread considering all the avatars that are peoples pets.ill post some pic's of mine later dont have any on my work computer.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sadly, our Dudley passed away two weeks ago.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

so sorry to hear that lew they are so much like our kids maybe better then out kids i know the feeling of losing something you love :<(((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Daughter's, who lives with us, Corgi Pup, 4 months old. Female name of Tegan. Tegan is Welsh for loved or something like that. 









The Pup will never replace the Chessies Alex and Duke
This is Duke. 105 lb Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Now living on a sheep ranch in NW GA. 









Duke like all Chessies loves the water. Big splash on entry.










Alex is still with us in memories only, Both great dogs. Alex was a rescue, 3 years old with a tumor on his rear leg. Local vets wanted to remove his leg. Took him to Univ. of Ga Vet Hospital, 15 radiation treatment later, small operation and tumor was gone. Lived with us for another 8-9 years. My Favorite. 100 lb. love everybody dog. Alex with my daughter. (Daughter is grown woman, He was a big dog!)









Chessies are real dogs. Corgis not sure they are even dogs.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks Ron i just love Duke :<)))) sorry to hear about Alex :<(((((

have never been a fan of small dogs but Gorgis are cute


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Tony, real dog lover here, as is the family. Thanks for the thread, will keep it on my watch list. Have helped with rescue and training of a few over the years.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Tony, real dog lover here, as is the family. Thanks for the thread, will keep it on my watch list. Have helped with rescue and training of a few over the years.
> 
> - 987Ron


i do hope all enjoy it :<))))))))


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Long coat Chihuahua named Gizmo here. He is shop mascot.










We have lots of animals around Tranquility Falls. Ducks, Koi fish and lots of wild critters including wild grandkids LOL….


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok…no surprise…I'm in on this thread!!!
Kiddoo was my sweetie and loved to nap in the shop with me. Lost her to lymphoma when she was 12+ years old. I still miss her. Great low-key dog in her older years.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Now have two German Shepherds - one is 3 years old and the other 5.5+ years of age. Older (bigger of the two at about 95 pounds) is pretty chilled out unless a ball or her flippyflopper is in sight. Younger is very prey oriented and is always looking for squirrels. She'll sit quietly in the house watching deer, etc. 








Younger one was a bit naughty as a pup, using the raised stand I built as a teething tool


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

this is the hardest part of this thread to see all the GR8 DOGS lost to illness :<(((((((

Kiddoo looks beautiful Barb :<))))


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

This is Panda and my baby.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

We have 4 dogs and one old cat.

Two of the dogs are "inside" and the other two are posted for guard duty in the yard.

I've always been a big dog fan, but the wife had a poodle as a kid and she wanted another (SWMBO 8^)

The first poodle didn't live long, bone marrow not producing white blood cells, it was a sad loss after 5 years.

The "new" male poodle now weighs in at 14 lbs, just a fraction shy of being a "miniature". Named "Grendel", the monster from the Beowulf saga.

Poodles don't have fur, they have hair. Good thing is they don't shed, bad thing is their hair keeps growing so they need regular visits to the groomer (A.K.A. doggy day spa).

What's more fun than a Poodle? two Poodles.
A few years later we found this bundle of terror (5 lbs. female) "Freya"

Here they are in a typical record album cover pose for a duo:

Grendel (L), Freya®









Freya seems to be the alpha 8^)

Freya a few weeks after a day spa visit:


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Panda that is a good name Bud cute :<)))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

nice puppers splinter :<)))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

for Barb or other shepherd lovers :<))))))










CHAINSAW CARVING


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread GR8…

I have two English Cream Golden Retrievers








This is Gracie…she is 8 now








She has it rough….she was the Queen of the house until Sophie came along….








Sophie is just about to turn two….but she is a drinker…


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

This big guy is Sony one of my best friends for over 10 yrs. Had a bad bit of luck and all 3 of my dogs have passed in the last year and half.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> for Barb or other shepherd lovers :<))))))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when it first popped up i thought it was real.had a shepherd when we were kids,great dogs and very loyal.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks Mike they are very beautiful dogs :<)))))))

we live right across the street from DVGRR https://dvgrr.org/


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

SO SORRY to hear that Bud :<(((((((


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Loving all the pictures!!

GR8HUNTER- this carving is so realistic!! Very talented person to capture the features so accurately. Good thing - splinters would be easier to deal with than all the hair!!! 



> for Barb or other shepherd lovers :<))))))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

This is Micky II our 18 month old Pembroke Welch Corgi. The 4th Corgi we have had and he replaced 10 year old Hannah (my avatar) last year when she suddenly died. He is Micky II (the second Like Henry the VIII or Charles V….LOL) because we had a previous male Corgiwe named Micky. Not to good at picking original names.

He is very loving gets along with everyone and all other dogs. Smarter than our first 3 Corgis (Corgis are generally in the top 10 dogs for smartness), and also a bit on the independent side. He never saw a vehicle he didn't want to get into or ride on, including riding on my tractor and lawn mower. 
As one person put it one time. "Corgis would be perfect if they just didn't shed".


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

..self delete…duplicate post


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> thanks Mike they are very beautiful dogs :<)))))))
> 
> we live right across the street from DVGRR https://dvgrr.org/
> 
> ...


I had no idea that some place like that existed…..there has to be a special place in Heaven for folks like them…..thanks for showing me that.

I am afraid that id we lived close to that my wife would come home with a dog every open house!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Micky a cutie pie Les :<))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

yes mike they went to porta Rico when they had that hurricane maria in 2017 its a GR8 Outfit :<))))))))))


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll join in here









This was a few years ago for a snow dog he loved the beach


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I ll join in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats his name :<)))


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Gizmo our shop mascot LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

gizmo cute little guy shame he on his side :<)))))


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> gizmo cute little guy shame he on his side :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yeah I wish that wasn't such an issue on LJ. I don't seem to have problems on other websites with the sideways pics…....


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Gotta fixem.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

He's Max, sometimes the headless Husky


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Who has a dog who has crazy sleeping positions?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> He's Max, sometimes the headless Husky
> 
> - corelz125


Haha…didn't see this until I posted. Looking for peaceful spot??


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Max is cute i love them snow dogs :<)))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

they will get a stiff neck Barb sleeping like that :<))))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

here's a few pic's of our little princess sadona,well i have other words i use-lol.









sadonas favorite place to take a nap,at least until we got new furniture.









here's here bad ass pose.fools no one !









typical socal girl,lounging on the patio all day !


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Gotta fixem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better thanks Les :<)))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Sadona is one pretty beagle 2nd pic she looks unsure :<)))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sadona is one pretty beagle 2nd pic she looks unsure :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


i think she saw someone spill some food maybe.she's on that like a hawk !


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Or she heard the chip bag open


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

> Sadona is one pretty beagle 2nd pic she looks unsure :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> ...


Gizmo is our biological automated vacuum LOL

And he has bionic hearing: can hear a Honey Bun wrapper from about a 100 yards.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

sadonas favorite place to take a nap,at least until we got new furniture.

Pottz, You do realize that her favorite chair will have to remain forever!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Or she heard the chip bag open
> 
> - corelz125


oh she knows that sound quite well ! she'll come running from another room if you open one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> sadonas favorite place to take a nap,at least until we got new furniture.
> 
> Pottz, You do realize that her favorite chair will have to remain forever!
> 
> - W2Woodworks


it was a love seat and long gone.now it's a recliner and she's banned. she did try it once and almost tipped the chair over had i not been there.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

yes your right who needs a Romba when you have a doggy :<)))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> yes your right who needs a Romba when you have a doggy :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


thats what i tell the wife,when we spill food in the kitchen i just say,let sadona take care of it ! she doesn't approve of my technique ?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

And today is National Spoil Your Dog Day! Let's celebrate those good dogs that make us smile.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> And today is National Spoil Your Dog Day! Let s celebrate those good dogs that make us smile.
> 
> - BB1


HAVE A VERY HAPPY NATIONAL SPOIL YOUR DOG DAY :<))))))))))))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

heck everyday is spoil your dog day at my house. she's not feeling good right now though,was throwing up all day yesterday and hasn't eaten.she did drink some water this morning so maybe starting to work through it.


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

The genesis of the poodle hairdo is much disputed. Likenesses of animals resembling poodles-small creatures with hair akin to a lion's mane-have been found on Roman tombs, Greek and Roman coins, and monuments dating back to A.D. 30. But most observers trace the poodle's unique haircut to late 16th- and early 17th-century Central Europe (particularly in the region that's now Germany) where poodles were bred for use as water retrievers. (The word "poodle" is derived from the German pudel, short for pudelhund, which means "water dog." Pudeln in German means "splash," and is also the root of the English word "puddle.")

Cynologists agree that poodles in that era had these unusual clips out of occupational necessity: An unshorn poodle's thick coat could weigh it down in the water. With the bottom half of its body shaved, the animal was more buoyant and could swim more freely. The long mane and hair around the chest were left intact to keep the poodle's vital organs warm in the cold water, and owners also kept the hair around the joints to protect them from cold and injury and to help prevent rheumatism. Shaving the hair around the face left the poodle's mouth and eyes free so it could fulfill its retrieving responsibilities, and tying the hair on a poodle's head into a "top knot" also kept hair out of its eyes. Owners eventually tied these knots with brightly colored ribbons to help them identify their dogs from afar 
(Why Are Poodle Haircuts So Weird? How their coifs once helped them hunt. BY JILL HUNTER FEB 10, 2004)

Minka in her Hollywood champion show days









Minka as a has been (how we like her best)
Also featured is my pal Cowboy - he passed away a few months back. 
















Welcome to the family Mr. Cooper Popcorn - he is a real party poodle.










Now, to the shop to meet the inspiration for the beer bottle stopper !! 
No breed background for them. They were operation kitty rescue so we don't know. 
Ms Teak










Ms Poplar AKA Poppy


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Minka is good name for that dog :<)))) so sorry to about Cowboy :<(((( Teak and Poppy are furry :<)))) so they like beer LMAO THANKS for showing Ken


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Hi all,

This is my new little guy, still only 8,omths old. Approximately 18 inches long x 18 inches high weighing in at 14 lbs.

*A Parsons Russel Terrier. *We called him Rip, (yes Rip, as in Rip and Beth of Yellowstone) We haven't taken him to the "train station" as yet though.

He's coming along, being a Terrier he's extremely intelligent although he's been very difficult to train. As some may know intelligence and trainability don't necessarily go hand in hand.

Anyways he loves the Farm, we've finally got him to stop chasing cattle which has been difficult. He is an extremely fast runner, impressive to witness him at full speed.
Here are a few pics, and for those that recognize the other farm offsider in the pics you will receive the steak knives, (Im tipping that Pottz will get it quick)

Cheers
Anthony 
(currently in Australia but possibly on the move later this year)
(nobody will guess)


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Like Rip, nice looking dog.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Rip a good name for him i love that show also but its not Rip and Beth more like Rip and Rob :<))))))))


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Rip a good name for him i love that show also but its not Rip and Beth more like Rip and Rob :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Exactly,,
it seems you get the stake knives Tony
well done


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Rip a good name for him i love that show also but its not Rip and Beth more like Rip and Rob :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> ...


damn showed up late missed the prize again. it's hard to tell rip from rob though ;-))

so antman you comin to the states maybe ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

my baby is still not feeling well,vomiting and wont eat or drink so momma is takin her to see the vet tomorrow morning.she walks around tail wagging but just not right.









laying on mommas bed !......... i dont like this!!!!! you guys, gals know what im talkin about ! sighhhhhh!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i will say a prayer for Sadona tonight hope she gets better :<)))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> i will say a prayer for Sadona tonight hope she gets better :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


thanks buddy,i think she just ate something she found and should not have eaten ? our other beagle did the same thing a few times. crapped blood and vomited for days. momma gets panicked !


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

This was my Bud. I haven't had him for about 12 years, 
Never got another dog after losing him. Had his mom for 14 years before him. 
Both were two of the best dogs I ever had.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This was my Bud. I haven t had him for about 12 years,
> Never got another dog after losing him. Had his mom for 14 years before him.
> Both were two of the best dogs I ever had.
> 
> ...


i know what your talking about.when our last beagle died i said no more.well that only lasted a couple months and she got our current one.at first i was pissed but now,im glad she did .this one is the most loving dog ive ever had.she makes me smile and laugh everyday.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

so sorry to hear of Bud he is very cute :<))))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wife has been on the phone with our vet of over 20 years and they told her their booked for a week and a half.or bring her in and wait 2-6 hours.or take her to an emergency vet. lets just say i was scared listening to the conversation.the person on the phone,the manager, said ,hey she aint gonna die ! probably good my wife was talking to her and not me.lets just say were gonna find a new vet.first off their a high dollar (manhattan beach) vet with prices to match.i was pissed when she went back when we got sadona.if my doctor treated me this way id be finding a new doctor.this woman has no compassion for people and how they love their pets and should not be running a vets office.lets just say a stressful night.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Pottz - hope you can find a vet to check out your pup. So hard when they are sick.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz - hope you can find a vet to check out your pup. So hard when they are sick.
> 
> - BB1


thanks barb,im sure we will.our vet just treated us very poorly being a long time customer. what got me though was this mangers lack of compassion.im almost thinking of taking the day off and going in myself.probably a bad idea though !!! the wife gets upset,i can get ballistic! the older i get the less [email protected]#t ill take from rude people !


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Hope everything turns out ok Pottz. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Sophie, 14 year old Mountain Feist-









Moses, 10 (?) year old multi-breed rescue dog-


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I actually have a couple of dogs myself.










better hope that steak knife is sharp!...(tee hee!)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting Ark looks like Moses don't have trouble hearing just kidding :<)))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*REALLY ROB LOL :<))))))*

I must have missed the steak knife joke


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Vets have gotten a bit to independent of their responsibility to their clients.  We have the problem in our small town. All vets close at noon on Sat. Only appointments on Sat. No emergency treatment available from Fri. night till Mon am. Then wait your turn. There is an emergency vet in Savannah, 50-60 miles away.

Hoping for the best Pottz.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

sad how the world is going but that's not for this thread :<))))))


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"We are waiting" 









(left) Miss Bandit, Boston Terrier ( Bark-a-lot version) and on the right..Sir Maxwell….Boston-Blue heeler mix…waiting on their Treats….

And…"Where IS Lunch at?" 









Miss Bis-kitt is HUNGRY! one of 5 cats we have..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wife just told me she was able to get her in first thing this morning.vet gave her some injections and said if she doesn't eat in a day or two they would need to do blood work,xrays and utra sound.cost about 1k ! good news is the wife just told me she just ate a treat so sounds like it may be working.fingers crossed ! i dont think after lasts nights phone call they wanted to piss my wife off again-lol.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

The "treat stare" is something to take very seriously!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

our first beagle whenever someone she knew came over she would bark at them until they went and got her a treat.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/kennethbachor/dog-surfing-championship-photos?utm_source=dynamic&utm_campaign=bfsharecopy

check out the dog surfing champions.who would guessed !


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

VERY NICE puppys Bandit and cat thanks for posting :<))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

we can't lose our patio dog :<)))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/kennethbachor/dog-surfing-championship-photos?utm_source=dynamic&utm_campaign=bfsharecopy
> 
> check out the dog surfing champions.who would guessed !
> 
> - pottz


KEWL :<)))))))))))


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Eli


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The veterinary business is changing. Prices have escalated faster then the cost of living because there is a huge demand and not enough vets or even vet. assistances. I attribute some of the price increase to pet insurance. Vets take advantage of the coverage by running more tests etc. Another thing is corporate buy outs of veterinary businesses and setting up of specified practice procedures and schedules and fixing prices.

Our local emergency veterinary service (Springfield, OR) is well known to be astronomically expensive and to run lots of unnecessary tests if you don't use some common sense and object when they ask about doing them. 
Of course our pets always seem to have emergencies at 5M Friday or on Sunday afternoon….LOL

My vet for the last 30 years is in a sem-irural area just sent out a notice they are no longer taking new patients. He has had a difficult time getting and keeping additional vets and is approaching retirement age himself. I hopes he lasts until I'm done needing his services.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Eli is beautiful Jerry thanks for posting :<))))))))


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Eli is a great looking dog. Very alert.

If I had a pet with a serious problem after checking with my local vet the next stop would be the University of Georgia Vet clinic. Expensive but good. The very best of everything. When our dog Alex had the treatments for the tumor, the interns took turns sitting in his kennel with him at night so he would be more at ease and comfortable He was there Mon to Fri and home Fri. eve till Mon am. 3 1/2 weeks of it. Each Mon when we took him back for the next round of radiation, he knew the interns, would nuzzle their hands. They knew him. No vet I know of would do that. Many years ago we went to the University of FL vet clinic for our English Bullldog. Also extremely up on all vet techniques and all the equipment.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah during the pandemic lots of people got new pets so yeah the vets are over loaded now.the guy that works with me his cat had a fever and was just laying on the floor all day so he took it to the vet.they wanted to keep it over night and do all kinds of expensive tests and mri. that wanted 10k !!! he said oh hell no.went to another vet,had to wait 4 hours but only cost him a couple hundred.what a difference.good example of pumping up the bill.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Remember in the oldedn days when you took your dog into the Vet they always trimmed the toenails as a perk. Not anymore, $20 here. Meds from the Vet 2 or 3 times the price of Chewy or Pet Meds. Same med.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Back about 15+ years our first GS was ill and the vet met us at the clinic at about 9pm. Same vet years later, with a different GS (had a chronic condition and the pills were making her sick), would call me around 7:30 am morning after morning to check how she was doing. He retired and I was so sad. No one can love my dogs as much as me, but he sure was right in line. He was one of a kind.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ron - oh, the nail trims! I worked it through with mine when they were pups so they now are pretty relaxed about me cutting the nails. Even clean their teeth - brush and remove plaque with a dental pick.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Ron - oh, the nail trims! I worked it through with mine when they were pups so they now are pretty relaxed about me cutting the nails. Even clean their teeth - brush and remove plaque with a dental pick.
> 
> - BB1


 If I'm ever in the neighborhood, can you floss my cat? 8^)


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the photo of my last lab, Duc, short for Ducati. She was a puppy out of my female Maggie. I gave her to my daughter for helping us with birthing Maggie's pups. My daughter would bring Duc to my house in the mornings while she was at work and pick her up at night. Duc and I became quite a pair. She became as much my dog as my daughter's. Towards the end Duc developed diabetes, lost muscle and eyesight. My daughter and I medicated and faithfully cared for her. My Daughter was given an overseas education requirement for her degree. Duc live with us for that year. I promised my daughter I would do my best to make sure Duc would live till she came home. It was very difficult and troubling at times. I lived up to my word and my daughter got to see and love on Duc for a couple of more years. This is the last photo I have of Duc. I spent 2 days digging a grave for Duc in our flower bed next to my Maggie. My daughter and I both cried our hearts out when we buried Duc. Like Maggie we have a special rose planted above her.










It's because of the loss of such wonderful dogs like my Maggie, Duc and my first lab Sunshine. I really don't want to experience that loss again.

When I can I'll post an amazing photo of Maggie and I. It's wonderful, a Christmas present from my daughter. It's proudly displayed in my Man Cave.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

ill floss your kitty with my pellet gun JUST KIDDING :<))))))))


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

He tolerates me cutting his nails. It doesnt go easy but he's getting better. I don't have to sit on top of him anymore. I brush his teeth but he's to busy trying to just eat the toothpaste


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is my 12 year old rescue dog- Chippewa (or Chip, or Chipper, or Chippy). He is a beagle mutt. He was at a shelter in Mt. Pleasant (MI) & they were running out of room & were going to start euthanizing dogs to make room at the shelter. My wife found him on-line and the kids & I drive to see him & once they put him in my son's arms…he was ours.

Mt. Pleasant is home to the Central Michigan Chippewas- thus the name.

Totally spoiled by every member of the family.

Thanks for starting this topic.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ron - oh, the nail trims! I worked it through with mine when they were pups so they now are pretty relaxed about me cutting the nails. Even clean their teeth - brush and remove plaque with a dental pick.
> 
> - BB1
> 
> ...


get in line splint the beagles gettin here teeth cleaned next.the vet wants 4-5 hundred,because they have to put her asleep !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This is the photo of my last lab, Duc, short for Ducati. She was a puppy out of my female Maggie. I gave her to my daughter for helping us with birthing Maggie s pups. My daughter would bring Duc to my house in the mornings while she was at work and pick her up at night. Duc and I became quite a pair. She became as much my dog as my daughter s. Towards the end Duc developed diabetes, lost muscle and eyesight. My daughter and I medicated and faithfully cared for her. My Daughter was given an overseas education requirement for her degree. Duc live with us for that year. I promised my daughter I would do my best to make sure Duc would live till she came home. It was very difficult and troubling at times. I lived up to my word and my daughter got to see and love on Duc for a couple of more years. This is the last photo I have of Duc. I spent 2 days digging a grave for Duc in our flower bed next to my Maggie. My daughter and I both cried our hearts out when we buried Duc. Like Maggie we have a special rose planted above her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats so sad my friend,but to love is too have losses in live.i didn't want another beagle after our last one passed but the wife was heart broken and well,here we are. im glad she did because this one is the most loving animals ive ever had,she makes me smile every time i come home no matter how bad a day ive had.you cant buy that. when the time comes it's gonna be rough,but well worth the pain.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Here is my 12 year old rescue dog- Chippewa (or Chip, or Chipper, or Chippy). He is a beagle mutt. He was at a shelter in Mt. Pleasant (MI) & they were running out of room & were going to start euthanizing dogs to make room at the shelter. My wife found him on-line and the kids & I drive to see him & once they put him in my son s arms…he was ours.
> 
> Mt. Pleasant is home to the Central Michigan Chippewas- thus the name.
> 
> ...


bless you for saving that beautiful animal !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ill floss your kitty with my pellet gun JUST KIDDING :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


we'll talk later ;-))


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rtb one look at that little face I can see why you took him home


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

What can you do but love them,... almost as much as they love you?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The saying that goes "what's the hardest part of owning a dog, is losing your dog"


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The saying that goes "what's the hardest part of owning a dog, is losing your dog"
> 
> - corelz125


amen brother !


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> The saying that goes "what's the hardest part of owning a dog, is losing your dog"
> 
> - corelz125


indeed, was just about as bad as my Wife :<((((((((((((((


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

BurlyBob- sounds like some wonderful companions.

Saw this on a sign and Google to find the quote again - sure seems to fit: 
"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."

~Unknown


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The saying that goes "what's the hardest part of owning a dog, is losing your dog"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


i hope ill never know buddy.but then i dont wanna leave my wife to deal with life alone ! the only answer is we go together ! it will get better my friend,but the loss will never go away sadly ! i wish i could have done more….....peace my friend !


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> Ron - oh, the nail trims! I worked it through with mine when they were pups so they now are pretty relaxed about me cutting the nails. Even clean their teeth - brush and remove plaque with a dental pick.
> 
> - BB1
> 
> ...


 Haha…this is a family only business!!!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tony - my heart aches for you. You remain in the thoughts and prayers of many.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> BurlyBob- sounds like some wonderful companions.
> 
> Saw this on a sign and Google to find the quote again - sure seems to fit:
> "It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."
> ...


oh barb,thats is a beautiful and truthful saying if i ever i could put it to words. if only people lived as dogs,this would be a beautiful loving world !!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey i just wanna take a moment to thank barb for suggesting a dog thread and tony for doing it.something this forum has needed !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ron - oh, the nail trims! I worked it through with mine when they were pups so they now are pretty relaxed about me cutting the nails. Even clean their teeth - brush and remove plaque with a dental pick.
> 
> - BB1
> 
> ...


cmon barb,were lumber jockies.ill provide whatever you drink ! and a bbq ? ;-))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry pottz - you're on your own on this one!!


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

This is my guy Otis. This is an older picture he has much more gray in his face now. Best dog I've ever had. He is the most spoiled pug in the world according to my wife lol


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sorry pottz - you re on your own on this one!!
> 
> - BB1


cmon ,bbq and you name it drink ? im talkin slow smoked baby backs girl ! and the best wines you can ever want ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

One thing I forgot to mention was the photo my Daughter took the morning she decide we needed to put Duc down.
Heartbreaking!. I had two 8×10's made and framed one for my Daughter. I gave it to her on Mother's day, with a card from Duc. It said, Grandpa thinks this is one of my best pictures. I hope you do so, love Duc. My daughter was brought to tears.

I need to make a frame for Duc in my Man cave next to Maggie.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Pottz - gonna have to stick with just my pups!

BurlyBob- I have so many framed dog pictures around our house. Lot of great memories.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Otis is cute Jerry keep them coming thanks for posting, Jerry :<)))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> One thing I forgot to mention was the photo my Daughter took the morning she decide we needed to put Duc down.
> Heartbreaking!. I had two 8×10 s made and framed one for my Daughter. I gave it to her on Mother s day, with a card from Duc. It said, Grandpa thinks this is one of my best pictures. I hope you do so, love Duc. My daughter was brought to tears.
> 
> I need to make a frame for Duc in my Man cave next to Maggie.
> ...


now I'm crying Bob :<(((((((((


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> This is my guy Otis. This is an older picture he has much more gray in his face now. Best dog I ve ever had. He is the most spoiled pug in the world according to my wife lol
> 
> - Thedustydutchman


Otis is awesome! Growing up my Aunt always had pugs…they are great dogs…


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is Dobie, one of the two outside dogs. A rescue dog that GREW (now about 90 lbs.)

Can only guess, genetic stir-fry, Possibly goldie/shepherd?
Dobie a few years ago (shes about 7 years now)









She sure likes to herd the other dog, especially when the gate gets opened to drive in/out. The other dog wants to bolt and explore the neighborhood. She'll keep her in by bumping her away from the gate.

When we first adopted her, maybe 6 mo. old?


















The dog on the left (Spooner) was rescued on a freeway on ramp where he was obviously dumped. Died a number of years back, loved to eat bees (self medicating?)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i like the generic stir fry comment hey some of them are the best dogs in the world :<)))))))


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

> i like the generic stir fry comment hey some of them are the best dogs in the world :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+ on the stir fry. Seems the "Mutts" have less health issues than most of the "breeds".


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dobie looks like she has some Shepherd and her actions seem to confirm. Friends' GS would herd their little boy away from the fence where the neighbors' dog was - as if you say, nope, this little boy is going to stay safely away from you!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

there has to be more than that come on doggy lovers :<))))))


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Here's a more recent one of Otis doing what he does best lol.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's a question - one or multiple dogs? We had one, and then after she passed we got two step-sisters (about a week apart in age) so they would have playmates. After a member of that pair passed, we waited about 3 or 4 months before adding a puppy. Not sure our older dog was too thrilled at first, but seemed to give her new life. After losing the older, we again waited and then added a puppy - our current two. My husband says after this we will go down to one dog. I think they like company…as shown here.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jerry - wish I could sleep as well as my dogs do!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i use to laugh a lot when mine was dreaming of chasing squirrels funny :<)))))))


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fun Fact…Boston Terriers snore…LOUDLY…..almost makes the windows rattle…

Ok..









Still waiting for LUNCH!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Fun Fact…Boston Terriers snore…LOUDLY…..almost makes the windows rattle…
> 
> Ok..
> 
> ...


LOL :<)))))))))


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

BB, If you don't have an interactive lifestyle with you dog, they (IMO) really need to have a companion. Dogs are social creatures and being alone is detrimental. For a dog that can always be with you (inside/outside) and if you don't have a heavy work schedule which leaves them alone, I feel one dog will do fine.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Splintergroup- yes, I agree. Looking at the single dog for retirement years. Our pups are fully integrated in our lives - maybe too much! Regular exercise and lot's of "togetherness" throughout the day. There is a good body of research supporting the value of dogs to "encourage" activity of their human (i.e., a person will regularly walk their dog whereas they might not be as devoted to walking for their own health). Dogs are good for us on many levels!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I glanced at my wall calendar for this month - and splintergroup's comment on companionship is reinforced in my caption. 








And yes, I create my own dog calendar each year. Justifies the 1000 dog pictures on my phone (perhaps).


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

so lovely :<))))))))


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I love that photo!


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

If you want to see an amazing Veterinarian, You need to go to "Animal Planet" there is a show called "Dr. Jeff Rocky Mountain Vet". This guy is what you would want all vets to be like. He does lots of pro bono work and has 40 people working for him.

Here are some of my pups.

I don't have any digital pics of this guy. His name was Panama and he was my first dog when I got married.










I purchased a book on dog training by Lou Burke. I started training dogs soon after and this dog was so special. I trained him to answer the phone. I connected two long cords together and wrapped the receiver with tape. When the phone would ring he would grab the phone and carry it to where ever we were. People used to hang up because they would say hello and no one would answer right away. I told all my friends what was going on and not to hang up. Everyone got a kick out of him and would talk to him as he brought us the phone.

He could turn off the lights.










He could turn on the TV (until we stopped that because he kept pulling the knob off the TV. If you gave him something to eat off a paper plate he would pick it up and hand it to you when he was done. I could say "Panama smoke and he would look on all the tables until he found my cigs and bring them to me. I could get him to go back and get my lighter also. I could put him in almost any position and tell him to stay and he would stay like a statue. I could teach him something in just a few times of doing it. Extremely smart dog. A few months after I got divorced his stomach twisted and had to be put down.

Hogan was one of my favorite dogs, he was also very smart. We didn't have phones then, so I don't have many digital pics of him. I got him and his brother Palmer together, and I couldn't find a digital picture of Palmer.










This was Zoeller, he was a loyal dog that was easy to train and loved people. My son was a little afraid of him because he was so quick and his bark scared him a little.




























Payne was probably the hardest one to lose because he went into a seizure that lasted over an hour and I had to have him put down. I was a mess. He just loved people and everyone loved him.























































This is when we stopped naming our pets after golfers that we liked. This little girl is named Zoey. She is a fantastic dog and maybe close to as smart as Panama was. She is 10 now and I didn't train her for as many tricks, but all of my dogs were trained for obedience.




























Zoey can and does play all by herself. She has even thrown a frisbee over the fence into a neighbor's yard and you can see her brain working in this video to play with this racquetball.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=294zFDQ58g&abchannel=Mr.Critique

I can't find the video when she puts the ball down on the landing and then hits it with her nose to send it back down the steps to me so I can throw it to her again.

The last pup is called Cheech. Not sure why I chose that name, I just looked at her and told my wife "Let's call her Cheech." I've never had a terrier mix before and she does something strange. When I first come in the house or into a room where she is, she curls her lips and smiles.



















All done, sorry to those who don't care for the long post but as you can tell I love dogs as much as people. Some even more.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nothing wrong with your thread bud,heck give us more.love that video playing with the ball.our first beagle loved to chase a tennis ball,she would run until she couldn't anymore.we had to teach her when we said last one she would get it then lay down.one time her favorite ball got lost she became depressed and wouldn't play for weeks after.


----------



## ChairmanOfTheBoard (5 mo ago)

hey all im the new guy here. i've got 5 felines- we had 6 but lost one last year (to corona actually).

pinot noir & brie cheese:










croque monsieur:










bonnie & clyde:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

the beagle 2 days after the vet.feeling better.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I can see a big seller…"Pets of Lumberjocks" calendars!! Whose day isn't brightened by a pet picture?!?

Pottz - glad your pup is feeling better


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm, Sir Oliver seems to have the right idea?









After a full day of being an alley cat…


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Over the years, I've seen several pet-focused projects. What's your favorite project that you made for your pet? Mine would be their dog bed.









Next project will be a new water dish holder


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hey all im the new guy here. i ve got 5 felines- we had 6 but lost one last year (to corona actually).
> 
> pinot noir & brie cheese:
> 
> ...


well ive already welcomed you to the forum so why not say welcome the first LJ'S pet thread.love your cats names.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Over the years, I ve seen several pet-focused projects. What s your favorite project that you made for your pet? Mine would be their dog bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only project pet wise was a water and food bowl stand that makes it easier for her eat without bending down.not a problem now but in years to come yes.i may even raise it more when the time comes.

barb that dog bed is huge !


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Made it to fit two baby mattresses. Use those with a fleece blanket that can be tossed in the laundry. Easier to clean than actual dog beds and well, big dogs need a big bed!


----------



## ChairmanOfTheBoard (5 mo ago)

> Over the years, I ve seen several pet-focused projects. What s your favorite project that you made for your pet? Mine would be their dog bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been planning the same! havent started it yet. last year i made raised food dish stands, because i read somewhere the cats digest better if eating from an elevated source.

two of these:









and one of these:


----------



## ChairmanOfTheBoard (5 mo ago)

> hey all im the new guy here. i ve got 5 felines- we had 6 but lost one last year (to corona actually).
> 
> pinot noir & brie cheese:
> 
> ...


thank you!

croque monsieur was almost Truffle. as in, here comes Truffle.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Over the years, I ve seen several pet-focused projects. What s your favorite project that you made for your pet? Mine would be their dog bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think all animals probably do.try eating with your head hanging down ? im thinking of raising mine for sure !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hey all im the new guy here. i ve got 5 felines- we had 6 but lost one last year (to corona actually).
> 
> pinot noir & brie cheese:
> 
> ...


well im a wine drinker and pinot is my favorite wine so you know who my fav cat is-lol.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> Over the years, I ve seen several pet-focused projects. What s your favorite project that you made for your pet? Mine would be their dog bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't waste my time with a bed for the girls…they have the couch…It even has a pillow that says it is their couch and a cartoon photo of them….and then it says go sit over there! They look out the window all day, I don't have the heart to make them get down or move the sofa away from the window.

That is a first class bed though…well planned and executed. Good job.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I made a stand for his food and water bowl also. The spar urethane has been holding up pretty good considering it gets wet every day


----------



## ChairmanOfTheBoard (5 mo ago)

we also considered nero d'avola, because i am sicilian.

but im partial to the southern rhone GSMs!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> we also considered nero d avola, because i am sicilian.
> 
> but im partial to the southern rhone GSMs!
> 
> - ChairmanOfTheBoard


LOL ! wife would have just named it chardonnay,95% of what she drinks !


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I've built three dog dish holders. One a trial run that our one pup used as a chew toy … and then she also chewed edges of one in our sunroom. Also our hard water really messed up the finish.


















I thought I could salvage but think that one will get sanded and refinished for in our garage for outdoor use and I'll build a new one for inside.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

My DIL's corgi and my daughter's corgi both watch TV if another dog visible particularly if one is barking. Barks back. One Youtube video of a particular corgi drives both of them nuts. Barks and barks at it. 
Now the Lab pays no attention to the TV nor has any other dogs we have owned Chessies did not care either.

Notice I do not capitalize corgi as only real dogs like Labs, Chessies, Goldens, Huskies, German Shepards, etc deserve the honor. My humble opinion of corgis. Owners do love the low rider mutts for some reason.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

wow it exploded last night keep posting i am just loving this thanks to all for sharing :<))))))


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> My DIL s corgi and my daughter s corgi both watch TV if another dog visible particularly if one is barking. Barks back. One Youtube video of a particular corgi drives both of them nuts. Barks and barks at it.
> Now the Lab pays no attention to the TV nor has any other dogs we have owned Chessies did not care either.
> 
> - 987Ron


Funny in that every few months there is a free preview of DogTV.

For some reason the dog are fascinated by it. Their expressions are either "Cool, DogTV!" or "WTF?" 
Can't determine which…


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

my little buddy of 13 years on the left- pete.
layin next to my hospice foster, chester. that old boy was an awesome dog. loved everyone. loved to lay at the dog park watchin the other dogs like grandpa watchin the grandkids.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Brodie.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> wow it exploded last night keep posting i am just loving this thanks to all for sharing :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


great thread buddy.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> the beagle 2 days after the vet.feeling better.
> 
> - pottz


Glad to hear he's feeling better, it's so sad when you know there is something wrong, but they can't tell you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

she back on guard on the patio LOL :<))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> she back on guard on the patio LOL :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


thanks buddy.it's funny yesterday she didn't want to eat again and pooped in the house,something she hasn't done in years.wife was all worried,now what.then about 1:30pm she goes and eats all her food.when i get home she seems fine.wife feeds her at regular time 5:00pm.she eats no problem.today totally normal. we cant figure it out ?


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Off to the vet this am. Old lab needs blood test for heartworm before the a refill of the meds can be given. Same meds she has been on for years. Hope it worked all this time. Also rabies shot. We use to do that ourselves, not anymore aa a Rabies tag showing she has been vaccinated is required and can only be issued by a vet who must also be the administrator of the vaccine. Government knows best??? Vet needs the $$$$$


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

splinters


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> splinters
> 
> - Jim Sellers


now thats funny !


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Long Haired Mini Dachshund


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Long haired dachshund sounds like high maintenance


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Not a pet, but had a bobcat run through our backyard a couple days ago when we sat down for dinner!! Was pretty neat to see one that close. Glad both pups were napping inside.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sir Oliver comes into the house for 3 things….food, water, and a Power Nap…...then he will start up the "Meooout" chant until someone lets him back outside. Then he will wait until we let the dogs out….and he will try to come back into the house….usually getting run over by the dogs….

I do NOT set food outside….have no intention of feeding a Raccoon….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Not a pet, but had a bobcat run through our backyard a couple days ago when we sat down for dinner!! Was pretty neat to see one that close. Glad both pups were napping inside.
> 
> - BB1


barb the big problem in socal is the coyotes.everyday there are reports of cats and small dogs killed by them.were very careful with her in the yard by herself.we are totally 6' fenced but they can jump an 8' fence ! the cities will do nothing unless someone is attacked,or killed !!!!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Definitely keep beagle safe!

There are coyotes around as every so often we hear them howl. A red fox has been sighted in our woods. Then of course the many squirrels, couple rabbits, chipmunks, and deer. Like living out in the country.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

IMO all coy dogs should be shot I am sorry if this upsets anyone just my personal feelings :<)))))))))


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I do NOT set food outside….have no intention of feeding a Raccoon….
> 
> - bandit571


I call it the circle of life.

The outside dogs get a food bucket with kibble. While they are lying around, mere feet away, the doves are in the bucket steeling food. They fly up into the pine tree in the courtyard and drop probably 95% of the food onto the ground. When the inside dogs get out into the courtyard, they beeline it to the tree and forage. Makes them feel like hunter/gatherers and they get a snack.

The doves? they seem fat enough and are not crapping on the cars so I let them be.

Now for the squirrels, it's asymmetric warfare!


----------



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

Here's Jack on the left and Goofy on the right.

We had seen Goofy running the streets in the neighborhood for a couple weeks before he adopted me. I was putting a new stereo in my truck one afternoon and he came up and started to follow me back and forth between the garage and truck then jumped in the cab, laid on my foot went to sleep and refused to leave me alone. He's around 15 now but he doesn't act his age.

When our old mini Schnauzer Rocky died, Goofy was lonely so we went looking to adopt him a new brother and rescued Jack (the shelter named him thinking he was a Jack Russel but he's a Rat Terrier). My wife didn't like me calling him Jack Ass so he now answers equally to either Jack or Poop Head.

Rock


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Long haired dachshund sounds like high maintenance
> 
> - corelz125


 Actually, the fur is very little maintenance. However, she requires a lot of attention. I suffer chronic back pain and she seems to know when I am struggling and pays attention to me.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Long haired dachshund sounds like high maintenance
> 
> - corelz125


 Actually, the fur is very little maintenance. However, she requires a lot of attention. I suffer chronic back pain and she seems to know when I am struggling and pays attention to me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Jack and Goofy i love it thanks for posting Rock :<))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Long Haired Mini Dachshund
> 
> - Redoak49


not sure i ever seen one till now a long haired hot doggy :<))))))))))


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Marley-bob. Hard at work. Loves cats (for lunch).
Breed: Catahoula Leopard Dog

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

> My DIL s corgi and my daughter s corgi both watch TV if another dog visible particularly if one is barking.
> 
> - 987Ron


Mine also watches tv often, this one is when the Westminster Show was on.










When he was just a pup laying in my lap.










From early July.










His name is Rooster Cogburn.

We found him and 2 of his siblings 6 weeks old dumped on a side road near us, took him and a sister to the vet that night to get their first shots, the dunce kid that took the other brother did not, it died of parvo, dang waste all due to stupidity.

Rooster will be a year old in October, did a dna test on him to find out what he is, 1/2 Miniature American Shepherd (derived from the Australian Shepherd) and almost 1/2 American Staffordshire Terrier, 1% bulldog due to the terrier heritage.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

your a good man duck !


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

he will be your best friend Mike hes damn cute :<))))))) thanks for posting him


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Out working in the yard and seed ticks are back.  Poor Dollee had a bunch on her feet between her toes. I had some too as I was picking up branches and pulling weeds. Not unusual for this time of year, but always annoying. Pups are on tick medicine (but not me!). 
Tired from helping with yard work


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

looks like theve had a rough day barb !


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh, that I could sleep as deeply as my dogs!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Oh, that I could sleep as deeply as my dogs!!!
> 
> - BB1


me too !


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The big girl looks exhausted. BB did you see the video of the 2 shepherds playing with the water? One was a puppy. It was on a facebook shepherd page today


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> The big girl looks exhausted. BB did you see the video of the 2 shepherds playing with the water? One was a puppy. It was on a facebook shepherd page today
> 
> - corelz125


Didn't see that. So many dog videos!! Saw a shirt that had "Sorry I'm late. I saw a dog." That is so me!!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

> Oh, that I could sleep as deeply as my dogs!!!
> 
> - BB1


And fall asleep as quickly.

Shortly after I posted pictures of Rooster, he posed for me outside.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

LOL :<))))))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Haha…and a German shepherd of course!


----------



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

> looks like theve had a rough day barb !
> 
> - pottz


Come on Pottz…they had a "ruff" day.

Rock


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> looks like theve had a rough day barb !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

And…another German Shepherd is involved in the joke!!

Related funny story - our one GS was goofy and she would poop…walk ahead a bit…poop…well, you get the picture. I had her at my office and a student wanted to walk her. She was very trustworthy so off they went. Well, my pup did her business with her typical flare. The student came back with a look of shock. She relates that the dog had gone, and then more, and more. Not sure if multiple bags were needed. She had a small dog and had no idea. Big dogs have big poops!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> - duckmilk


heres your sign LOL :<)))))))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> And…another German Shepherd is involved in the joke!!
> 
> Related funny story - our one GS was goofy and she would poop…walk ahead a bit…poop…well, you get the picture. I had her at my office and a student wanted to walk her. She was very trustworthy so off they went. Well, my pup did her business with her typical flare. The student came back with a look of shock. She relates that the dog had gone, and then more, and more. Not sure if multiple bags were needed. She had a small dog and had no idea. Big dogs have big poops!
> 
> - BB1


beagle does the same thing,it dont end in one spot,it's two to three drop zones !


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Same deal hear, we call it "squawlking" (squatting/walking)

As long as they don't follow up with a butt drag (or worse, wait until they are inside and use the carpet), I'm ok with it. Skid marks are annoying.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Momma cat on her way to the food dish…didn't want to stop for the camera…









There are five 2 week old kittens in there….she seems to like having kittens in that location…


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Dogs and cats, sleeping together. Oh My!



















Of course it would be a basket of clean clothes, fresh from the dryer.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

From the primordial ooze, the photo-poodle!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Want everyone to have time to prepare…Friday is National Dog Day (daily at my house!). 

Background


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

DITTO !!!!!


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

8wk old Samoyed Puppies. We love the breed


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful dogs jerry.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

When I got married, the wife had a samoyed, big for the breed and definitely not equipped for the desert with the heat and fox tails that got embedded deep in that fur coat. We kept him shaved short!










Best "buddy" was the lab, kind of a boozer but a good friendly dog.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

all my dogs have been drinkers.the beagle loves her some wine ! well actually the beagle loves pretty much anything !


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice looking pups Jerry. My dog loves beer also


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jerry - very brave to have two pups at once. Did that after we lost our first (they were 1 week apart in age - step-sisters) and they got themselves into lots of trouble together. Loved them anyway.

Cute pups. Look forward to "see them grow" pictures.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh yeah my wife wanted the brother and sister beagles !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

BBI: We had FOUR Pupa @ once. Our Daughter's bitch whelped them. We puppy sat the 4 plus one grand-baby.
We still have wonderful memories.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jerry - my husband said two is more than enough! Well done with 4!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Enjoys his beer.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats the beauty of being a dog,your legal age in 3 years-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

beer drinking dogs i love it :<))))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

On a walk at a nearby park/lake with two of mine, when they were puppies, Iooked down to see my goofy girl trotting along with an empty beer can in her mouth. She was on lead, next to me so no idea how she grabbed it.

Same dog at college football tailgate that flipped open the lid of a cooler belonging to some students that stopped to pet her to sniff out their beer.

She was a special one!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Morning all from smog free south Georgia. Nice morning out, bit cloudy, damp but clear. High today 80s but humid.

National Dog day. Pet one, good for both of you. Today is daughter's Corgi, Tegan, birthday, 6 months old. Also Tegan's uncle Dickens will be here for us to dog sit for the day. Lots of barking in the forecast. Get the towels out those 2 lowriders running around in the dewy grass must be wiped down before coming into the house.

Two fun things to do today later. Drive the P-car 45 miles to look at some English Yellow Lab puppies. Am thinking of one for the wife for her birthday next month. She misses the Chessies. We both like the larger dogs. Price? Have not told her of the idea, surprise. Also no disappointment if it does not work out.

Have a tail wagging day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*HAPPY NATIONAL DOG DAY ALL :<))))))))))*


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ron - I personally am unable to just "go look" at puppies!! They pick me to take them home. When we got our first dog, the guy brought out the females for us to select from. All of a sudden he started gathering up puppies and my husband looked at him with a "what's going on" expression. Guy said, unless you want two it looks like your wife already picked one. I guess I was already headed back to the truck with "my dog." I have no recollection of this. So much for all the books and articles on how to pick a puppy!!!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> *HAPPY NATIONAL DOG DAY ALL :<))))))))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks for this thread. Always good for a smile.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

> Ron - I personally am unable to just "go look" at puppies!! They pick me to take them home. When we got our first dog, the guy brought out the females for us to select from. All of a sudden he started gathering up puppies and my husband looked at him with a "what s going on" expression. Guy said, unless you want two it looks like your wife already picked one. I guess I was already headed back to the truck with "my dog." I have no recollection of this. So much for all the books and articles on how to pick a puppy!!!
> 
> - BB1


We had a a great English Yellow Lab named Sandy, my favorite dog of all we have ever had. When we went to "look " at the dogs he was the one that picked me, I was sitting on the ground with the pups, he came up to me, nosed me several times, and then proceeded to pull my check book out of my pocket. Had to wait a week or so to take him home as he was not quite old enough. Watched as the mother dog took all the pups to the small pond and all went swimming. 8 weeks old. Labs are great around the water. Want another.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> - splintergroup


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))))*


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Cat's are smarter than that!!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> On a walk at a nearby park/lake with two of mine, when they were puppies, Iooked down to see my goofy girl trotting along with an empty beer can in her mouth. She was on lead, next to me so no idea how she grabbed it.
> 
> Same dog at college football tailgate that flipped open the lid of a cooler belonging to some students that stopped to pet her to sniff out their beer.
> 
> ...


Haha sounds like she liked her beer too.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ron - how did the puppy outing go? Did any of them grab your checkbook??

Corelz125-she never had any beer but must have liked the smell!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Ron, someday I just might get another yellow lab. I've had three and they were the best.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Did not stay long with the puppies. Turned out to be a puppy mill. Back yard deal, dirty. Will not support a puppy mill. Let a friend know of them who is into stopping animal cruelty, this will get to a county animal control dept

Morning all Give the pet a pet.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ron - sorry to hear that. Hope you find a pup that's a match from another source. Once the "looking" begins, it's hard to stop until the right one appears.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Only right that she is helping (supervising actually) as I'm working on a new water dish holder since the other took the brunt of her puppy teething.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

BB shes checking out the joinery


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Shes seeing where to chew on this one I love supervisors like that one :<)))))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I did mess up a bit on the joinery so she's not a great supervisor. Made my cut too wide. To the bandsaw to create a curved corner (and cut off my mistake!).


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

As usual. only you will notice it! And curved looks good.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> When we first adopted her, maybe 6 mo. old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookit those Paws, legs too, huge. That was gonna be a big dogger. I like the looks of this pooch. A fer sure keeper.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Gonna be a biggin'! Gorgeous and looks like a good protector when all growed up!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who is feeding, and housing a pet, offering it a "person" to belong to. Currently we are without a pet for the first time since right after we got married, 42 years. Dogs, and Cats have filled our home, and a place in our hearts.

We live on a State Highway, and the constant traffic here keeps me from a Dog, but there is talk of a new Cat. We've never ever had just one Cat, usually 2, and mostly 3 at a time. Pets like their people, but also like some companionship to get into SH!+ with while you sleep. It will be interesting what happens when we get "a" Cat. It's been over 2 years since the last Cat left us, the Mice are getting a foothold, so the new Cat better be a hunter.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Ditto. Cat owner for over 40 years. Can't imagine life without at least 2. P.S.; You never own an animal, they 'own you'!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

God bless you guys and gals that bring an animal into your home and make it a part of your family.i just cant even imagine life without the beagle.it's gonna kill me when her day comes…..........


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> God bless you guys and gals that bring an animal into your home and make it a part of your family.i just cant even imagine life without the beagle.it s gonna kill me when her day comes…..........
> 
> - pottz


I just got very tired of getting a broken heart as said they are better than your kids, there love is furever they will do anything to please you :<((((


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I think each of mine has taught me a lesson
First dog - unfailing loyalty (very protective GS)
2nd - find fun and happiness in all situations 
3rd - quiet confidence (she protected us from a charging dog/wolf with a look, holding her ground calmly, and turning her back to it)
4th (current) - total love and attention
5th (current) - sweetness and being a true companion

So yes, hard when they aren't with us, but in many ways they remain.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Plus, from when I was a kid on the farm, dogs always hold secrets. They are great listeners and never share the contect of private conversations with with anyone.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> When we first adopted her, maybe 6 mo. old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey George!

She's about 8 yo. now, 90 lbs

A bit grey around the face and stiff in the mornings, sucks getting old, more so for a dog!

Big time shedder, still shedding off last winters coat. Every morning when I go out and greet her, I do some loose fur tuft plucking, She loves it 8^). Unfortunately when I try to pluck my ear hairs, I only get two or three at a time. The head sheds, the ears and nose, not so much.

We have/had 10 dogs over the 25 years at this house, first one, a stray, got fenced in as I worked on the place.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

All our cats have adopted, first 'me', then 'us'........ All happy and healthy through their lives and we are the better for their companionships! )


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

LOL :<)))))


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

This certainly not a cat. Not sure it is a dog. It is our daughters Welsh Corgi, Tegan. Dog is 6 months old. They both live with us.


















Got out the decimeter and measured her yip when playing with the old Lab. The Lab is old and does not like to be pestered. The decimeter registered a high of 108.8. Thankfully that is a short yip. Louder than my shop with the tablesaw and big dust collector both going.

Corgi's bark at everything. Barking now as the lawn mower on the golf course behind us is passing by.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ron, I think what you have there is a jackal 8^)

Anubis:


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

No legs are to short.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

he/she has some unique marking s for a corgi i live them short legged little doggy's :<)))


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

> he/she has some unique marking s for a corgi i live them short legged little doggy s :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


There are 5 differnt color types in the Pembroke Welsh Corgis. She is the Black headed version, her uncles and kennel mates (DIL and Granddaughters) are the red and white. The males also tend to have a mane and the mystical "saddle marks" of where the fairies rode them in the enchanted forest. Lots of BS about Corgi's.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> No legs are to short.
> 
> - 987Ron


Body of a jackel, legs of a Dachshund?

Maybe they'd calm down some if you spoke to them with an english accent (Helloooooooo!)

I'm always impressed on the variety of dog breeds and how well they hold the traits once established. Serious genetic "engineering" over the centuries.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Need more dog pictures 

Quick dog joke:
When a dog steps on sandpaper, what does he say? Ooh, that's ruff!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Here are my pet cat and dog. Named Silly & Human










Want to thank everyone for posting the name of your pets on public forum. It will be really helpful when guessing passwords, and answering challenge questions for your online accounts. :-(0)

With Christmas around the corner, in the spirit of giving; please post your children's names, last three home addresses you have lived at, and entire families SSN. Your kind gifts will be returned by Krampus very soon.










I.E. If you posted your pet(s) name(s), please make sure you haven't used that name anywhere online. 

This joke is intended as a friendly reminder from your neighborhood computer nerd.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter surprised us with her return from the mission filed for a long term stay till after the first of the year. She brought her black lab female and nasty mean cat. I really enjoy the lab, Cabela. She's a sweetheart. The cat.. I could care less if it was run over yesterday. It's mean and hateful. I want to rid of it asap!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

BB- Simple. Pick it up my the nape of it's neck, look it in the eyes and give it a stern, but quiet, talking to. I've had cats for forty+ years. They understand that. I've just gotten to know them. I love cats and they love me.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cat in the food bowl…Bis-Kitty is her name









And is most insistent that she be fed…..and IF Sir Oliver gets in her way to a full dish…them front paws are fully "armed"....









So he has learned to just wait his turn…..


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Bandit- That's our cat Scout!! Twins! 'Bis-Kitty' that is ….....


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> The males also tend to have a mane and the mystical "saddle marks" of where the fairies rode them in the enchanted forest. Lots of BS about Corgi s.
> 
> - 987Ron


Well, that explains the short little legs, some of those Fairies were kinda porky. Imagine King Kong sitting on your back, making you run on all 4's, your legs would be all crunched up too.


----------



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

Good point CaptainKlutz, hopefully everyone gets the message, a gentle reminder of online security is always a good thing. Jack and Goofy are always suspicious and on duty.









Rock



> Here are my pet cat and dog. Named Silly & Human
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This is the guy that climbs on me in bed in the morning when breakfast is late.

He follows me everywhere, except to my shop in the basement. He's afraid of the stairs, so he waits on the top step .

Since we started using DoorDash and grubhub, he thinks it's time to eat when the doorbell rings.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

We have 2 inside cats…..the second one has a "problem"....the kind that drives Toms nuts…..our resident Tom will not behave in the house right now…..so he is spending time outside. Until little miss is over her delicate condition…

As for Miss Bis-Kitty…her right cross keeps the Tom away…..


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Have enjoyed visits by our dear deer family. Pups just state, no barking, etc. Just the fawn here:



















Were more around (one more outside of the frame)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

hehehehehe wanna play LOL :<)))


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Corgis have a lot lore, one is they were given to us mortals as gifts from the fairies. The fairies used them to plough, herd and the fairy warriors rode them into battle. They are still ridden on midsummers eve at midnight when we mortals sleep. Proof is in the picture.










The daughter has a corgi, haven't seen a fairy yet.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

my helper :<)))))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tony - looks very helpful!!

Old picture of two of mine "helping" me in the shop. Think this was around when I was setting up my new tablesaw. I'd be missing a tool and the pup would have it. Such a helper!


----------



## calabrese55 (11 mo ago)

This is my guy Buddy, he is a working dog as he is in charge of quality control every day in the shop.
His first job was security but we had to reassign him because he has never met anyone he was not totally happy to see.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This is my guy Buddy, he is a working dog as he is in charge of quality control every day in the shop.
> His first job was security but we had to reassign him because he has never met anyone he was not totally happy to see.
> 
> 
> ...


he's a beauty.


----------



## calabrese55 (11 mo ago)

Thanks pottz all dogs are great, looks like you know the wonders of a beagle. Buddy is my 3rd dog and my wife's 5th over the years. Buddy is our first beagle and he sure is different than all we loved before. 
The best dog on the planet is the one you love and loves you back twice as much.
calabrese55


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks pottz all dogs are great, looks like you know the wonders of a beagle. Buddy is my 3rd dog and my wife s 5th over the years. Buddy is our first beagle and he sure is different than all we loved before.
> The best dog on the planet is the one you love and loves you back twice as much.
> calabrese55
> 
> - calabrese55


oh yeah were on our second beagle,totally opposite from our first. she is a total lover and very needy for her people all the time.how old is he,our first lived to 15.the one now is 5.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

We are on our 3rd and 4th English Springer Spaniels - Charlie (11) and Linus (10)










Not spoiled or lazy - at least not too much


----------



## calabrese55 (11 mo ago)

> Thanks pottz all dogs are great, looks like you know the wonders of a beagle. Buddy is my 3rd dog and my wife s 5th over the years. Buddy is our first beagle and he sure is different than all we loved before.
> The best dog on the planet is the one you love and loves you back twice as much.
> calabrese55
> 
> ...


Buddy is just turned two picked him up at 8 weeks. It took my wife nearly 9 years to get over the passing of our two lab mixes Jake & Rocco before she agreed to love another dog. We are hoping Buddy will out live us and have actually made arrangements with folks we trust to care for him should he out live us as we hope he will.
calabrese55


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

LOL :<))))


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Love that sign.

Tony the Dachshund with the tool jacket, is that your pooch? My first dog was Nick, he lived with us for 18 years, and was a great dog. His AKC name was VonBrock VonHuesenhiem, you can see why we called him Nick, didn't want to give him a complex. I can see him happily wearing that tool jacket, just so he could be right there in the action. After him, I've only had large mutts, and labs/lab mixes. We have huge traffic out front being on state highway, and poor pooches get killed out there all the time. I think if i ever do have another pooch, I might go back to a Wiener. We could mostly keep him indoors, and even out, they don't tend to wander off like bigger mutts do.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Our small poodle has the AKC papers and I had the honor of naming her.

As a pup she was meticulous about cleaning herself up after doing the outdoor duties.

Much to the chargrin of my wife, the dog is officially known as Freya Hambone Liquorbitz.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Our small poodle has the AKC papers and I had the honor of naming her.
> 
> As a pup she was meticulous about cleaning herself up after doing the outdoor duties.
> 
> ...


LMAO !!!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

no i never owned a hot dog doggy mostly labs for me never had a chocolate or a black :<))))


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter is a missionary teaching in a school in Mexico. This term they did not have enough students to run the term. My daughter decided to surprise us by coming home. I was working in my shop when suddenly I heard,'I'm home.' I turned around to see her and said,"What are you doing here?".
It's been really nice her home so far this fall. Well, except for her cat. I hate that damn cat. Her dog , a black lab is the sweetest dog ever.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

A very nice story Bob :<))))


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oliver the Tom Cat….seems to think that when the 2 dogs are let out the back door to do their "thing"...he is also supposed to exit…at the same time…..problem arises when all 3 want back in….at the same time….Oliver tends to get run over….despite the fact he is right up against the screen door…trying to get in first…...ain't going to happen, not when Treats for the dogs are involved….


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Oliver the Tom Cat….seems to think that when the 2 dogs are let out the back door to do their "thing"...he is also supposed to exit…at the same time…..problem arises when all 3 want back in….at the same time….Oliver tends to get run over….despite the fact he is right up against the screen door…trying to get in first…...ain t going to happen, not when Treats for the dogs are involved….
> 
> - bandit571


LOL :<))))))


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

We have a big tom cat, Merlin. He and the Lab get along fine, even have slept together. However the Corgi thinks it is chase time with the cat. Merlin decides no once in awhile and faces the Corgi, stare down time. Neither advances, just stares, the chase begins again when the cat decides to leave. Stops hisses, stare down time. Corgi is smart enough no to advance to close to the BIG TOM CAT 16 lbs, looks bigger with all the fur. Dog will never learn, it is a Corgi.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Reading this thread is sort of like pet ownership, except you don't have to buy food. You get to see and hear all the day in, day out, stories, and see pics, not the same as having them trying to lie on you, but pretty close.

Great thread Tony.. :<)))))


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

The story of our current dogs:

Man meets women. The marry and move in together. She has Australian Shepard as a house dog, and two very young children. Man is animal whisperer, who has been around and trained animals all his life. He can tame/deal with any most any beast. He calms all the beasts with walks and organized play time; and even teaches kids how to care for dog. Man even teaches dog to fetch/shepherd the young kids. Find always sick children are allergic to the dog. Give dog to kids nanny. 

Daughter misses dog, and wants Hamsters. Son's want hamster too. 3 Hamsters soon turn into peak number of 42 hamsters, as we can't give them away fast enough. One of son's hamster passes. Son insists I make mini wood coffin and bury in back yard. No one likes hamsters anymore after hamster burial. Last 5 still at home were given to pet store. Hamster 'farm' parts are sold at garage sale.

Years later, Wife claims to bring home a non-allergenic rescue mutt for the kids. Truth was this Klutz was very sick, and wife wanted a companion at home during day when she was at work. All is good, except quacktor's think dog will live longer than Klutz.

Suddenly wife drags home 2nd rescue mutt, a precocious white female (Princess Tizzy) which is a sister to the black male dog (Sir Thomas) we had for 5 months. Previous foster parents could not handle the high energy level, and Rascal Rabbit as she was called; was kids first choice, hence rescue shelter called my wife. 
Poof we have TWO dogs…..

Picture at ~8 months old after play time:









They are best friends when it comes to nap time;








Just don't ask them to share human affection, or they argue like siblings fighting over the last fresh baked cookie. Have to pet both at same time, or you start a fight.

Why is it the white fur dogs always like playing in mud puddles?









Favorite past time during Covid lock down - waiting for DoorDash driver to place food in wagon outside window.









Least favorite time - visiting the groomer:








Caption should read:
OK, so we let the mean lady cut our hair, and shave our butts; Are we going to Dairy Queen for free pup cup's now? PRETTY PLEASE?

They are officially the wife's rescue mutts. Daughter lays claim to female, and oldest son claims male. Neither bothered to fed, water, or play with their pets. Daughter just wanted to dress dog in costumes. Son just likes to tease dog with people food. Klutz is only one they listen too; unless SWMBO is screaming when everyone pays attention.

They know the basic commands: sit, stay, come, down, lay down, and move (when they take your seat on couch/bed). Will also dance, sit up, and spin a circle on command too. They dislike sounds of power tools, and prefer to stay out of shop, and inside; especially when Klutz is cussing at his latest project in garage.

Both kids have now moved away from home, and these dogs shadow this Klutz where ever I go. They even attempt to follow me into bathroom. If I put on shoes, they will sit up begging to go along; likely due too many DQ pup cups (they LOVE ice cream). Quacktor removed something inside Klutz that didn't belong, and now Klutz might actually live as long as dogs. Family is betting/hoping that Karma will want to continue Klutz punishment with many more pets, as I am too mean and ornery around people unless a pet is involved.

The end, for now….


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's not a dog or cat but my daughter talked my wife into buying our newest pet.









My wife had 2nd thoughts when she found out what he eats.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It s not a dog or cat but my daughter talked my wife into buying our newest pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way mine would allow that in our home !!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

is that a gecko ? :<))))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> is that a gecko ? :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


no it's a demon from hell tony ;-))


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hes just a baby Pottz he's not bad at all. Its a baby bearded dragon Tony.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hes just a baby Pottz he s not bad at all. Its a baby bearded dragon Tony.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah well to my wife he's a "get that thing outta my house now" or you get out with it-lol.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

When I ordered its favorite food my wife wanted to bring it back.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i never seen one stand up like that they are kind of kewl not that i want one BUT

Captain them pups should be named Salt and Pepper LOL :<))))

Earl i love English Springer Spaniels :<)))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> When I ordered its favorite food my wife wanted to bring it back.
> 
> - corelz125


what is its fav food ? :<))) maybe i dont want to know LOL


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

He loves Dubia Roaches. Drop one in the tank he jumps right down a chases it


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> He loves Dubia Roaches. Drop one in the tank he jumps right down a chases it
> 
> - corelz125


makin me hungry now ;-))


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

90 minutes of shoptime, today….having an ice Cold Tonic & Gin, at the moment….trying to dry out, before a clean shirt is put on…I'm soaked..

3 shots Tonic Water
3 shots Gin
1 shot Diet Mountain Dew

TALL glass..


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

in his younger days, my buddy,pete, thought he could drive


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

another buddy from a sanctuary i volunteer at- bobby.
a former feral, bobby loves himself a good car ride and walks along the water.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> He loves Dubia Roaches. Drop one in the tank he jumps right down a chases it
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


ROFL, reading along shaking my head since my last read, hit this and lost it. I think I woke my Wife from a dead sleep.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks for posting tomsteve :<)))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

curious now is there a difference in Dubia roaches verse USA roach :<)))


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Tom as long as he can't reach the gas peddle we're safe then again he might of been a better driver than some people.

Tony the Dubia Roaches are more round and flat.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Tony the Dubia Roaches are more round and flat.
> 
> - corelz125


yum just glad im not a lizard LOL :<))))


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok...going to try a video post. A little woodworking (water dish holder) and little about dogs. ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

BB1 said:


> Ok...going to try a video post. A little woodworking (water dish holder) and little about dogs. ?


did not work Barb ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

GR8HUNTER said:


> did not work Barb ?


nope !


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

Kiva, my best friend and constant shop companion with a MCM night table ready to ship.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting Kiva looks like a good supervisor 👍


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*TRUTH 😁 😁😁😁😁*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

the beagle enjoying the early morning sun.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

You seriously need to reposition your dog every now and then, you'll end up with a sun-faded lounger with a pristine Beagle shaped outline in the center, maybe turn her around every week?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

shes pretty 😁


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

LOL 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

PlentyFarmLLC said:


> View attachment 3853126
> 
> Kiva, my best friend and constant shop companion with a MCM night table ready to ship.


Looks like you get the same huge Chewy box that arrived at my house yesterday!! Kiva looks like a great pup.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Here is my Cubby, Sable and White Cocker Spaniel. Best friend, shop companion, General wild and crazy guy.
A lot of grey hair on him now. He turned 16 years old this last September 10th. 
So with his arthritis, he pretty much sleeps, and our walks are no longer measured in miles, but simple walks around the front of the house. 
he still tries to follow me everywhere, and I have to slow down so he can keep up around the house. 
But his attitude and high speed tail still work fine. 






















And I can't forget Chloe, my little Cock-A-Poo. She is mama's girl. No chance of catching her out in the shop. lol. Both dogs are up there in age now. she turned 15 on September 7th. Unlike Cubby though, she is showing no signs of slowing down. Well I said no chance of catching her in the shop. this photo is hair cut day. so she is out in the shop, but not by choice, and not at all happy about it. 











Cubby looking for an escape route on hair cut day as well. 100 degree summer day though, they like that buzz cut.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks for posting John 😁 










very cute family


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Great family portrait. My dogs would never have sat like that and never long enough to get their picture taken together. Camera shy.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I think in most cases this is true Ron. Those pet photographers know every trick in the book to pose the little rascals so it looks like they are posing for a picture, plus they are lightening fast with the shutter.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Sadly, we just lost one of our boys (Linus). We thought he ate something only to find out he had cancer.😥🐶


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

this is why i will never get another dog to many broken hearts i will pray for your family's comfort Earl 😭 😭


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

For those of you who have lost dogs any advice on dealing with the pain? One of our dogs Lola, a yorkie, has been sick for a couple of months, vet can't figure it out after numerous time of bloodwork, ultrasounds and all kinds of other test, escalated to an internal medicine specialist who did more ultrasounds, blood work, fine needle aspirations, endoscopy with biopsy. All to tell us they know she has stomach ulcers but can't figure out if she has cancer or not, waiting for a call today to find out if the surgeon thinks they can do surgery to remove the ulcers and thickened part of the stomach. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

EarlS said:


> Sadly, we just lost one of our boys (Linus). We thought he ate something only to find out he had cancer.😥🐶
> 
> View attachment 3854024


So sorry to read this.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Notw said:


> For those of you who have lost dogs any advice on dealing with the pain? One of our dogs Lola, a yorkie, has been sick for a couple of months, vet can't figure it out after numerous time of bloodwork, ultrasounds and all kinds of other test, escalated to an internal medicine specialist who did more ultrasounds, blood work, fine needle aspirations, endoscopy with biopsy. All to tell us they know she has stomach ulcers but can't figure out if she has cancer or not, waiting for a call today to find out if the surgeon thinks they can do surgery to remove the ulcers and thickened part of the stomach. Praying for a miracle.


It's so hard with the unknown. I wish I had advise to offer having been through a probable cancer situation with my one GS.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

BB1 said:


> It's so hard with the unknown. I wish I had advise to offer having been through a probable cancer situation with my one GS.


Agreed, if they would tell us what to do we would do it but they teeter on it could be this or it could be that


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Today we celebrate our pup's 6th birthday. She is about 95 pounds of play-loving dog that I cannot imagine not being part of our family.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

She is pretty BB1


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Notw said:


> For those of you who have lost dogs any advice on dealing with the pain? One of our dogs Lola, a yorkie, has been sick for a couple of months, vet can't figure it out after numerous time of bloodwork, ultrasounds and all kinds of other test, escalated to an internal medicine specialist who did more ultrasounds, blood work, fine needle aspirations, endoscopy with biopsy. All to tell us they know she has stomach ulcers but can't figure out if she has cancer or not, waiting for a call today to find out if the surgeon thinks they can do surgery to remove the ulcers and thickened part of the stomach. Praying for a miracle.


sadly only a pain time will heal 😢


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

BB That is A Dog. Not one of those little toy things. Good looking animal.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

_our new kitten ..._


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok I am not a cat person but that little kitten is cute ^^^^^


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy birthday to Dollee or Teddee?

That's a tough one to handle Notw. It sucks when pets get sick. Sometimes by the time they show symptoms they've been sick for awhile.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Remember, don't be "this guy"


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Teddee got a little extra treat tonight to celebrate.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

It has been some time since we had dogs in our house. Had a Australian cattle dog for 13 years and a yellow lab for 11. The cattle dog was an alpha all the way and never meet another dog that she wouldn't make a go at if they didn't back down. We did a lot of obedience training, jogging, walking, biking, and some agility but she was 100% energy all the time. She killed countless rabbits, birds, squirrels and chipmunks in the yard. She also managed to decrease the cat population a few times. Rather amazing how intelligent she was and how quickly she would learn to catch something. Definitely was my dog and had little to do with the wife and kids.

The lab was complete opposite and was just a massive trip hazard. Just wanted to be petted and sleep at your feet. We haven't had dogs in 8 years and very unlikely we will ever again. Few times


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks for posting Travis 😁 😁


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

HA HA HA 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Earl, sorry to here of your loss. Family they are.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I love Larson cartoons, he is the Master IMHO. One that always made me chuckle. reminded me of every cat we ever owned.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Update to my sick puppy, Lola, specialist called late last night and says they think they can do stomach surgery and remove all of the ulcer and thickened part and hopefully there isn't any cancer in any of it. Surgery is scheduled for the 6th of October. Needless to say I won't be buying any new tools for a long time. Here is a picture of little Lola


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I guess eventually one could say I went with frogs over dogs.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Not being a reptile person, I always wondered what they do when you talk to them? What do you say? Rivet? Does anything get a reaction?

I know dog lovers talk anything to their pups and get a tail wag minimum. Usually they root their nose into you, like saying I wuv you, and try to kiss you, preferably on the lips. You get anything back from the Frogs?

Cats are indeed aloof, but when you talk to them, you know they hear you, sometimes they can't help it and they act cute, many times they get all cat like, and act like they didn't hear you though. What, are you talking to me???? But you know they are happy you took the time, they just try tooo hard to be all Catlike. Plus with a Cat, you can always lay a Cucumber next to them. They see it, aloof goes ZOOOOOM, out the window. It's Fred Flintstone and Yaba Daba dooo time. Beating feet..... 

Notw, hope you get a good response, cute dog.

WOW, just looked up to see 11,100 posts, thats like trying to watch your odometer turn over. You see it, and try to watch, and then it's like 67 posts more.....


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Notw said:


> Update to my sick puppy, Lola, specialist called late last night and says they think they can do stomach surgery and remove all of the ulcer and thickened part and hopefully there isn't any cancer in any of it. Surgery is scheduled for the 6th of October. Needless to say I won't be buying any new tools for a long time. Here is a picture of little Lola
> View attachment 3854229


She looks adorable. I hope the surgery is successful.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

What big bright eyes she has Notw


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thats a cool looking frog Travis


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Lola is much cuter than that frog and i wish her well during and after her surgery 🙏 🙏 BUT that is the kewlest frog i have ever seen 🐸


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

not sure it worked LOL 🤣 🤣


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Ah someone has a Corgi. Well Corgis would do that.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Great thread and some good looking pooches and cats! Here's Snug Harbour. He's 8 1/2 loves eating, swimming, people and other animals but not so much hot days.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in the shop this morning, surfing while waiting for a glue-up to cure. After tripping across this thread, I took a selfie to show the current pack. Bella (the Chief Inspector) is currently holding down a mat in the shop, and Daisy, a temporary foster, is restraining me.










The Chief Inspector really likes perching on a shave horse that I haven't finished yet.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

hey Darrel you have a BEAR in the car LOL 🤣 🤣 🤣 


Thanks for posting your inspector, Ken


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

KentInOttawa said:


> I'm in the shop this morning, surfing while waiting for a glue-up to cure. After tripping across this thread, I took a selfie to show the current pack. Bella (the Chief Inspector is currently holding down a mat in the shop, and Daisy, a temporary foster, is restraining me.
> 
> View attachment 3854342
> 
> ...


I need Bella in my life.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Snug Harbor is an apt name, snug in the car too. Love the dog, my kind of friend.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Has the site speeded back up yet?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

BB1 said:


> She looks adorable. I hope the surgery is successful.





Cricket said:


> Has the site speeded back up yet?


ive had no issue with speed,the showcase is a little slow to open but has been since the beginning.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

That dog may have aged... but I try to *stay as juvenile*,








both friends and strangers admit, that's my greatest achievement.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Unfortunately Lola won't make it to her upcoming surgery, she went to be with Jesus this morning. I have no words, only sadness and heart break.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Notw said:


> Unfortunately Lola won't make it to her upcoming surgery, she went to be with Jesus this morning. I have no words, only sadness and heart break.


wow,i know how you feel man,may she R.I.P. 😔


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

double post


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Notw


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Condolences NotW.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

NotW, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Notw said:


> Unfortunately Lola won't make it to her upcoming surgery, she went to be with Jesus this morning. I have no words, only sadness and heart break.


So sorry to read this.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Notw said:


> Unfortunately Lola won't make it to her upcoming surgery, she went to be with Jesus this morning. I have no words, only sadness and heart break.


*SO SAD 😭 😭 😭 *
I will be praying for your family's comfort 🙏


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the condolences, it means a lot


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Our two miniature dachshunds became the subject of a carving. This wall hanging in Pacific NW First Nations style features the two dog heads on each side, with a 3-D wolf head between them. They both survived until seventeen years old.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

The Chief Inspector was a little scruffy this morning.








After some time at her semi-annual spa treatment, she looks kinda small and frail. It aint really so.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Kent pointed me this way....
I just got a new pup. She is a black and tan Doberman. She is 9 weeks old and is a sweetheart. I had been calling her "Sweetie", "Baby" and "Cutie" but I've settled on "Lady".
It fits her now if I call her "Lil Lady" and I'm sure she grow into it.
Here she is... only had her two days so far.





































Oh... and since the name of this thread includes cats, here is Fia - he is adapting pretty well to his new fur sister.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

My shop doggo and best buddy Jax with a bit of his own man glitter. Lost him several years ago. I miss him all the time. We don’t deserve dogs.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

lil lady is cute thanks for posting her  

with them eyes its very hard not to love them Ryan 🥰


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lady still has the long ears.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I like lil lady, she's a Q T. Now Ms Fia looks like she is getting ready to paw smak ya. 

Ryan I think you are right, we definitely end up on the plus side of the deal with a pet.


----------



## ceabrm (Dec 29, 2016)

evidently this is where bean (corgie/sheltie mix) can be found when i'm not around (love my work boots).


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

So...we had been sent some flowers following the death of my father-in-law. There were lilies in the bouquet. As they "aged" they started to drop the petals. Our 3 pup was sniffing by them, and we feared she may have eaten one. Looked it up and some lilies are toxic to dogs!! That led to a frantic look at what kind of flowers these were (never knew there were so many types!!!). Looked like ours were in the nontoxic list. Thankfully she is fine. Just a caution for other dog owners.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Our "little one", Daisy can be quite the escape artist; slithering through even the smallest gaps in the fence when she really wants to be on the other side. That usually happens when the Boss is gardening in the front yard. Since that'll be happening today, we dressed Daisy for the occasion. Now she can only slither half-way through.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

BB1 said:


> So...we had been sent some flowers following the death of my father-in-law. There were lilies in the bouquet. As they "aged" they started to drop the petals. Our 3 pup was sniffing by them, and we feared she may have eaten one. Looked it up and some lilies are toxic to dogs!! That led to a frantic look at what kind of flowers these were (never knew there were so many types!!!). Looked like ours were in the nontoxic list. Thankfully she is fine. Just a caution for other dog owners.


our vet considers any plant a potential problem.luckily the beagle doesn't eat to many plants.she loves grasshoppers though 😎


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GR8 ADVICE Barb 🥇

looks like puppers ready for take off 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Checking their morning P-mails..


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

As an FYI Hydrogen Peroxide can induce vomiting in dogs if they get into something they aren't supposed to. But you will HAVE to call your vet to get the correct dosing amount for your dog. I had to do this years ago with both of mine as they got into some sugar free gum that contained Xylitol which is toxic for dogs.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Notw said:


> As an FYI Hydrogen Peroxide can induce vomiting in dogs if they get into something they aren't supposed to. But you will HAVE to call your vet to get the correct dosing amount for your dog. I had to do this years ago with both of mine as they got into some sugar free gum that contained Xylitol which is toxic for dogs.


I read that when looking up lilies. Very interesting.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well...copperhead snake in the pups' pen right on the step by the door 😲 It wasn't very big and see no evidence of any bite on our pup who must have leaped right over it as she headed out. Guess fall is the time for baby copperhead snakes.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Yesterday was a sad day. I stopped by the vet to pick up Linus' ashes and clay paw print. I'll be spending some time in the shop making a suitable box for him.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

EarlS said:


> Yesterday was a sad day. I stopped by the vet to pick up Linus' ashes and clay paw print. I'll be spending some time in the shop making a suitable box for him.


That's hard. I could hardly get out the door before I started to cry when picking up my pups' ashes. Both times they had them in beautiful boxes already. It will be special to make the box.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Hardest project i have ever done but had Tammy for support 😭😭😭
(551) urn box for my doggy | LumberJocks Woodworking Forum


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

EarlS said:


> Yesterday was a sad day. I stopped by the vet to pick up Linus' ashes and clay paw print. I'll be spending some time in the shop making a suitable box for him.


Very sorry for your loss I am going through the same thing. An urn for a loved one is something I simply can't build, I'm sure I could start it but would never be able to finish it as it would never seem perfect enough for the occupant.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

GR8HUNTER said:


> Hardest project i have ever done but had Tammy for support 😭😭😭
> (551) urn box for my doggy | LumberJocks Woodworking Forum


They are an important part of the family. Very sad.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

Notw said:


> As an FYI Hydrogen Peroxide can induce vomiting in dogs if they get into something they aren't supposed to. But you will HAVE to call your vet to get the correct dosing amount for your dog. I had to do this years ago with both of mine as they got into some sugar free gum that contained Xylitol which is toxic for dogs.


had to do that with my little buddy about 11 years ago. was at a friends cabin and he got into some rat poison. called the vet, gave us the dosage, he was vomiting up rat poison pretty quick. then off to the vet for (basically) a charcoal flush and a few weeks of vitamin K.
it is NOT easy getting peroxide into a dog.
didnt think about it til the vet mentioned it- rat poison is made to taste good.
peroxide isnt.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

gald he is ok Tom


----------



## ganchik (Jan 30, 2015)

love animals
My pets except rabbits


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ganchik said:


> love animals
> My pets except rabbits


nice,i wish i could have chickens for fresh eggs.


----------



## ganchik (Jan 30, 2015)

old photo. Haven't opened this folder for a long time. Lots of funny short videos....


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

We need a funny break from misery posts:


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

wow Sasha got a barnyard of animals very kewl 


Thanks for breaking the sadness with cartoon 🤣🤣


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Is a lizard acceptable? This is Mango, the bearded dragon grandlizard who lives with my grandkids and their two dogs.
BillL


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Must have been a tough week...here's my two this morning 😁 Happy Friday LJ!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

heck ya,he's welcome at my parties anyday


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

BB1 said:


> Must have been a tough week...here's my two this morning 😁 Happy Friday LJ!
> 
> View attachment 3856576
> 
> View attachment 3856575


ha ha thats the beagle everyday all day barb
🤣


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks for posting kittys WBBN


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

And...I feel better knowing I'm not the only one with pictures of sleeping pets. I'm thinking they are giving another good lesson on learning to rest and enjoy a sunny day.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Willie and his new girlfriend Olive after a hard day of splitting wood


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Willie looks happy now she's beautiful 😆


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

GR8HUNTER said:


> Willie looks happy now she's beautiful 😆


It's a May December romance lol Willie will be 10 in January, but he's still strong and handsome ................... like his aging owner


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> It's a May December romance lol Willie will be 10 in January, but he's still strong and handsome ................... like his aging owner


He looks young...hardly any grey on his muzzle.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah he doesn't look 10 at all.beautiful shepard.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> Willie and his new girlfriend Olive after a hard day of splitting wood
> 
> View attachment 3857053


If they ever have pups, you have a gaggle of dogs that can both shed and slobber excessively


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

splintergroup said:


> If they ever have pups, you have a gaggle of dogs that can both shed and slobber excessively


if they have pups i might drive to Pittsburg for a visit


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

woodbutcherbynight said:


> View attachment 3856962


Hey *'butcher*, all those baskets and beds must cost you a small fortune.

Good to see you moved that crate to the right so there's some under grass to sleep on.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> ey *'butcher*, all those baskets and beds must cost you a small fortune.


Nah, you would be surprised what people give me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

woodbutcherbynight said:


> Nah, you would be surprised what people give me.


who cares cat looks nice and comfy in it all that matters


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

And...fall is here. Pretty Monday morning with the trees turning. Got them to sit for a moment at the end of playtime.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Aw, your babies are so handsome  Their coats are beautiful. Reminds me that Willie needs a good brushing lol I try to do it at to conclusion of each walk in the park, but sometimes ............. lol


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah there gorgeous barb. thats a great pose.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> Aw, your babies are so handsome  Their coats are beautiful. Reminds me that Willie needs a good brushing lol I try to do it at to conclusion of each walk in the park, but sometimes ............. lol


Oh, the girls get combed before going inside as a matter of routine. Still in a "high hair" period right now. Truly German shedders, I mean Shepherds. If I could sell their hair - well, my shop would be top end tools. 😁


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now the beagle youd think with short hair would be no issue,oh hell we have hair all over the house.she constantly sheds. but no combing or grooming needed.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

BB1 said:


> Oh, the girls get combed before going inside as a matter of routine. Still in a "high hair" period right now.


. Oh they're both female? Didn't know that. They are two beauties 



BB1 said:


> Truly German shedders, I mean Shepherds. If I could sell their hair - well, my shop would be top end tools. 😁


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

BB1 said:


> Oh, the girls get combed before going inside as a matter of routine. Still in a "high hair" period right now. Truly German shedders, I mean Shepherds. If I could sell their hair - well, my shop would be top end tools. 😁


Somewhere out there is a Malinois looking for fur extensions ($$$)


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

little lady named nyla i stole for a few days from a rescue i voluntter at


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

and my little pure bred peckerhead- pete


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> . Oh they're both female? Didn't know that. They are two beauties


Everyone assumes the older is a male given she is about 95 pounds! Just my big girl. Makes the 65 pounder look small in comparison.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought too for some reason you had boy and girl any how they are beautiful  

both cuties Tom


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

BB1 said:


> Everyone assumes the older is a male given she is about 95 pounds! Just my big girl. Makes the 65 pounder look small in comparison.


Wow! She's 95lbs? Willie is too and he has those big feet lol German Shepherds are heavy-boned dogs


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> Wow! She's 95lbs? Willie is too and he has those big feet lol German Shepherds are heavy-boned dogs


i must compare to a Shepard cause im big boned also LMAO 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

We were at a campground when she was about 2 years old and another camper commented on her, assuming her to be male based on her size. When we laughed and said she was just a big girl, the lady said, oh, she's "long and elegant." That phrase has been her description whenever her size is an issue (like stretching across the kitchen or stepping on someone's foot).


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Daughter's Corgi Tegan. Not a shy girl. 8 months old. Not sure Corgi's are really dogs. They do bark a lot.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

they cute thou Ron welcome back brother nice to see you posting again


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

987Ron said:


> Daughter's Corgi Tegan. Not a shy girl. 8 months old. Not sure Corgi's are really dogs. They do bark a lot.



Hey Ron, cute dog, but she is aware you are photographing her and I can tell she is asking for a belly rub!  

Just do it!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tegan sleeps like my younger dog. Makes my back hurt!!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tony - we need to get some more dogs on the new site. Here are mine enjoying some chews.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shop Cat is having second thoughts..









And loudly complaining about my Tablesaw being used....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

bandit571 said:


> Shop Cat is having second thoughts..
> View attachment 3859932
> 
> 
> And loudly complaining about my Tablesaw being used....


He is probably telling you that you are to be resting and getting better Bandit.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Seeing all of these pets, makes me want to go out and get one. Many cute and adorable LJ's have.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

BB1 said:


> Tony - we need to get some more dogs on the new site. Here are mine enjoying some chews.
> View attachment 3859930


i know just do not know how we lost alot of guys and gals when change over happened 🥺 🥺


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

BB1 said:


> Tony - we need to get some more dogs on the new site. Here are mine enjoying some chews.
> View attachment 3859930


Ah yes! I enjoy the quiet time with our two ankle biters. That is until one starts to hoard the "stubs" and the other starts barking shrilly so we will intervene to restore order.

Do your "kids" keep to their respective sides or is it first come, first served?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

EricFai said:


> Seeing all of these pets, makes me want to go out and get one. Many cute and adorable LJ's have.


Eric, being the pragmatist, you could sell the idea for a shop cat as a tool. Open your DC gates and make scratching sounds on one end, cat goes in the other end. Great way to "scrub" the piping and he cat could get a treat at the other end.

Cats are self cleaning tools as well!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

GR8HUNTER said:


> i know just do not know how we lost alot of guys and gals when change over happened 🥺 🥺


Tony...we're here. 🙂 And I love this thread that you started.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

splintergroup said:


> Ah yes! I enjoy the quiet time with our two ankle biters. That is until one starts to hoard the "stubs" and the other starts barking shrilly so we will intervene to restore order.
> 
> Do your "kids" keep to their respective sides or is it first come, first served?


They actually do pretty good. At a point they will both stop, look at my husband who will ask "do you want to trade" and then he switches and they start on the other chew. They are funny pups! 😁


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

This is one of our twins, Hailey. She likes to hang out with me while I'm on the computer.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

JRsgarage said:


> This is one of our twins, Hailey. She likes to hang out with me while I'm on the computer.
> View attachment 3860007


Great cat bed! Well done picture to capture the contented yawn.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

shes beautiful JR


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Our dog of 11 years ago passed away Oct 2nd, thank you all for all of the condolences. I am now pleased to announce we have a new puppy, her name is Princess Leia or Leia for short. She is another Yorkie like the one we recently lost. I haven't had a puppy in over a decade and forgot how busy these little ones can be.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Notw said:


> Our dog of 11 years ago passed away Oct 2nd, thank you all for all of the condolences. I am now pleased to announce we have a new puppy, her name is Princess Leia or Leia for short. She is another Yorkie like the one we recently lost. I haven't had a puppy in over a decade and forgot how busy these little ones can be.
> View attachment 3860771


Oh my...SO cute!! And oh the stories of puppy adventures to come.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't be fooled by the cuteness she can be a total menace  she has figured out when she grabs something she isn't supposed to she can run under the couch and hide from us.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

menace makes for good story's shes cute


----------



## Nittany Lion (2 mo ago)

Dee-oh-gee (DOG) 9 month old Golden / Great Pyrenees and Bailey 18 month old English Cream Golden Retriever.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cute Pups. Welcome to LJ's.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

After mourning the loss of my travel buddy Marley, and his side kick the grand-dog, the wife decided it was time for a new addition, and surprised me with an early xmas present -










She is a 12 week old Chocolate Lab

And the story continues....

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cute little guy.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nittany Lion - great looking pups! Guessing you enjoy a similar "hair battle" as I do with my German Shepherds. 

Brad - oh my, so cute! Let the adventures begin.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

NL they are beautiful pups thanks for posting 😄😍

does she have a name yet Brad ? if you need suggestions SNICKERS LOL 🤣😍 thanks for posting


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

When we were getting our pup, I put the list of potential names to my class for feedback!!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Our Newfoundland got a new brother a couple of months ago. He and Finnegan the Dachshund are great buddies already!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

GR8HUNTER said:


> does she have a name yet Brad ? if you need suggestions SNICKERS LOL 🤣


I like Snickers a lot! But we've already given her the name "N.D.", pronounced like "Indy".

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Foghorn said:


> Our Newfoundland got a new brother a couple of months ago. He and Finnegan the Dachshund are great buddies already!
> View attachment 3861254


As in Casey and Finnegan? The name suits him.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Foghorn said:


> Our Newfoundland got a new brother a couple of months ago. He and Finnegan the Dachshund are great buddies already!
> View attachment 3861254


What a great pair!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)




----------

